# Where do you bathe your dog?



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

In the summer Harry gets his bath outside but it's colder now and the water is too cold to do that. So he gets a bath inside in the tub with the shower sprayer. I just wish that I could get the same amount of water pressure inside as I do outside. It would make bathing faster.


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

Until I get my raised tub, if I ever do, I bathe them in my "grooming area" in my basement. It has a shower hose and floor drain. I REALLY REALLY REALLY need a new hose and shower head because I get totally soaked because some of the water leaks out the top and runs down the hose dripping on me! UGG -


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I take my dog to work and give her a quick bath with all the more expensive shampoos and conditioners. ^^ It's SO much easier than doing it at home.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

You have no idea how much I'd love to have a raised tub. I wish I could turn my patio into a screened in patio and use it for a grooming area.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Here in our little town we have several "Do it Yourself" dog bathing centers. They have raised tubs, some of them have Hydro-surge, and I'm pretty sure they all have high velocity dryers. The one we've been taking Meau to charges about $8 - $10 but it's a "bring your own shampoo" place.

There's one self-bathing center that is part of the city's only "pet-store" where they sell live puppies (I'm sure from puppy mills) and kittens - this is the only one I would never, ever consider trying... besides it literally REEKS of feces and urine when you walk in the door.  The newest DIY dog bath is part of a laundramat/carwash - it's basically unsupervised and you pay for the number of minutes you use (like a vending machine) It's $5 for 7 minutes which includes the wash/rinse AND dry!!! It'll take like a month's wages to get a poodle done (especially the drying part!!) so we probably won't go to that one either.

In my dreams, I'd like to get a raised tub and put it in our utility room - there's already a big tub in there, and we never use it, but it is a divided tub and not enough room for a spoo in the divided sections... I'm also looking at velocity dryers... someday I may have my dreams come true, but it probably won't be this year...


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Supposedly I'm getting a stand dryer in January said husband but we shall see.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

When my parents renovated their house about 10 year ago, my mom had the old bathtub placed in the basement and raised up so our guys get bathed in there. She has a nice little set up!

I live in a condo, so my guy/ gal will have to be bathed in my tub. That will just be when he gets dirty out on walks, not for grooming purposes.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I have a spray shower nozzle w/ adjustable pressure. It's awesome and wasn't that expensive. I do bathe Harley outside in the summer b/c he's just so big and won't jump into the tub. I'm actually glad I don't have a raised tub b/c getting a 115lb Rottie in regular tub is enough work, lol.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> I have a spray shower nozzle w/ adjustable pressure. It's awesome and wasn't that expensive. I do bathe Harley outside in the summer b/c he's just so big and won't jump into the tub. I'm actually glad I don't have a raised tub b/c getting a 115lb Rottie in regular tub is enough work, lol.


They make ramps!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I just use our regular bath tub groan (my back hurts at the thought) Then I use a shop vac to dry them which is sooo much better then the hairdryer that I had been using.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

KPoos said:


> They make ramps!


I don't think he'd use one, lol. I need to get a video of him going into the bathroom. I call him and comes as usual, then realizes it's the "bad room" and pulls a Scooby Doo trying to get out. It's really funny. He doesn't act up in the tub at all and he lets me get him in the tub. It's just getting him to the tub that the hard part.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

You should that would be funny.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

i bath todd at work or if he has come back from a walk and rolled in some nastyness witch he does all the time( doesnt he know poodles dont do that lol) ill stick him in the tub at home..


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Right now the bath tub for me. I use a shower head with a detachable sprayer and it is a killer on the back. I did 3 poodle baths last night, I only have 2 spoos....it was an interesting evening what Suri and Olie got into.......and the shop vac, I am picking one up this weekend.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I just bought a house in July and I have a really nice unfinished basement that has a shower. I put my grooming area in that corner of the basement and put my extra little grooming table in the shower. I bathe Vinnie on the grooming table and then transfer him to my "real" grooming table for drying/grooming. Works like a charm - not sure I would want a raised tub now - I really like just using the table.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I have been washing Zulee in the kitchen sink, but I'm not doing it again. She is pretty good while I groom her, but hates taking a bath. Go Figure?!?!? I'm careful with the water temp. She started lunging out of the sink. Since I am short, she almost jumped over me. There is nowhere to go but a long way down onto the hard floor.

I'm going to start washing her in the tub. I'm going to miss the sprayer.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I have 2 booster baths and the "tropic shower" hose adapter( it allows you to hook a hose to your hot/cold water supply for the washing machine. I set them up in my garage at our old house and that worked great. We had moved to another house last january because we were going to sell our house, but the rent to own people backed out, and now that our lease is up, we are moving back. Until then I wash Kaden in my shower on my grooming table, and the other either in the tub(if they are small) or I go down to the shop I used to work at and use their tubs


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank heavens, my fiance is a renovator and redid my laundry room. It is now a grooming room/laundry room with an elevated bath tub. Ohhhhh, does it ever save on the back pain!!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

That's a really big laundry room! I think I should talk my husband into this for our garage.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

In the bathtub.  Though once Dh took her to the self-bathe at our groomers. It has a raised tub so that was nice.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Thank heavens, my fiance is a renovator and redid my laundry room. It is now a grooming room/laundry room with an elevated bath tub. Ohhhhh, does it ever save on the back pain!!


_Oh ho!! Lucky you! My back aches before I finish the first dog. I use our regular shower/tub. I actually get in with them to make it a bit easier on me. I have a separate spray hose for dogs hooked up to the shower hose ad it works really well. Just can't get past that backache some days!

Maybe if I ask Santa..........? LOL_


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

heh, I just do Paris at work.
There is the vending-machine style dog wash here in our city too, and there is one groomers in town a with do-it-yourself option too. But I have never bathed her at home, and if she got soooo gross after hours that she needed one, I'd probably just go over to work and open up to do her there anyway. lol!


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

I keep all the shampoos and conditions in my bathroom, so all 4 of mine are bathed in my tub.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Atticus is small enough I can just bathe him in the laundry room sink. We actually bathe our other dogs in there too, except the golden (obviously, haha). Then I just towel dry them, then use a blow dryer, slicker brush and a comb to make them all fluffy and cute


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

KPoos said:


> That's a really big laundry room! I think I should talk my husband into this for our garage.


Just do not want you to think I am a Fibber McGee...this is the laundry room part. I love it and will ever so gratefvul to my partner.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Just do not want you to think I am a Fibber McGee...this is the laundry room part. I love it and will ever so gratefvul to my partner.


Truly you are spoiled. I'm envious


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I totally agree with this I mean it's so neat in there and that tub is wonderful.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you. I love it and what a difference it has made to the beating my poor body takes at grooming time!! Next on the list- a hydraulic table.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Thank you. I love it and what a difference it has made to the beating my poor body takes at grooming time!! Next on the list- a hydraulic table.


There you go! I wish I had one of those to lower the height when I'm working on Harry or raise the height when I'm working on a little puppy. Either way your back takes the beating.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Just do not want you to think I am a Fibber McGee...this is the laundry room part. I love it and will ever so gratefvul to my partner.


It is GORGEOUS!! So tidy - I am a neat freak and totally love the clean look of your room!!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I am spoiled as well, I get to wash Flip at the clinic!

As a matter of fact he got a bath today. 

We have a high tub and a detachable nozzle...it's awesome.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

AgilityIG said:


> It is GORGEOUS!! So tidy - I am a neat freak and totally love the clean look of your room!!


Thank you!! I am totally obsessive compulsive about my home, and would NEVER dream of posting a photo is anything was out of place. I would be soooo embarrassed!!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

I live in the Arizona desert. My dirty dogs get washed outside, standing on the diving board. Only in the dead of winter when it's really cold (65!) do I take them to a dogwash. They swim in the pool almost all year. I feel if they don't mind that, they won't mind the hose temperature.

I would love to have a nice raised tub with overhead hoses and hot water. That's going to be my next major home improvement project.


----------

